# I had enough of stupid people



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

So the lady who lives two houses down from again had her dog off the leash. Again she could not control it. Again the dog ran over and got aggressive with Bridget so I kicked it away, not hard but enough to get the dog off Bridget. Bridget feels protected by me so she doesn't do anything. I will not let this dog ruin that. 

She yelled at me for kicking her dog. I told her to keep her dog on a leash and it won't happen. She gave me this stupid story and said well, don't want your dog kicked? Keep it on a leash. She called me the N word and at this point I had enough of her. I called the police because AC hasn't done anything at all during the three times I called. The police called AC again to report the problem again. Maybe the police will force their hand into doing something about this.

So here is what the police told me to do. If it off the leash coming at me or my dog he told me not to be afraid to hurt the dog. If she reports it then she will get in trouble for the dog being off the leash and nothing will happen to me. If Bridget attacks again, again nothing will happen to me or Bridget. I don't want Bridget to attack it. I don't feel right kicking a dog hard because dogs normally respond back with even greater force if you don't seriously hurt them. I said I was going to get a stun gun before. I'm going out now to get one. 

I am a very easy going person. I've trying to make friends with her despite everything that has happened. Never thought I'd call the police on someone living so close to me. She told me she was friends with the police, said she had all kinds of rights and she would get me in trouble. She did try to file harassment charges against me and admitted to calling me the N word to them at the same time. Me and the two officers had a good laugh about that. They said it isn't going to go anywhere and they are going to try to force animal control to do something. In the meantime I am my legal rights to protect my family and it is own record that the police have been called.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Geez, you think she would have learned by now! Im sorry you have to live beside such a stupid and irresponsible person. Hopefully something comes out of this and she learns her lesson and ties up her dog.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

It can be hard. We struggled with the neighbors aggressive off lead dog until it ran out in front of a truck and was hit. Never once did she do anything about her dog. She was hit with stunt guns, rocks, sticks, and the other dogs would go after her to get her out of our yard when she would come over to attack them. She would call the cops because the dogs would leave marks on her dog. Or because she saw us hit her to get her off our dogs. They never did anything about the problem. I was sad the dog got hit by a car and died, but its better than her living with morons. 

Moral of the story, ignorance is bliss. the AC told me to do what I have to "by any means necessary" to protect my self, my dogs and my family from loose dogs. Honestly, I wouldn't feel a bit of remorse by kicking the dog if it was coming at me or one of my dogs. I'm not going to let my dog get attacked. But mostly I would want to kick the ignorant owner.


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

My next door neighbor "walks" her 2 pits off leash. and by "walk" I mean she stands there, lets them roam, then yells at them for whatever reason.
One morning I was sweeping my porch. she came out with her dogs, she was talking on the phone at the same time. Her female pitt wonders further and further away. She soon realizes it and yells at the dog to come to her. The pitt clearly heard her, but her body cringed and she continued to wonder further away. Woman yells again, pitt cringes and wonders EVEN faster. I finally got tired of her and told her "if your dog was leashed you wouldn't have this problem"
Her response was "their my dogs I can do what I want"
My response "guess what, its the LAW to leash your pets. AND its the LAW to pick up your dog's leavings of which you don't do either"

She looked rather shocked that I knew she wasn't picking up their poo and she dragged both dogs into her apartment. Needless to say I haven't seen her walk her dogs infront of my porch anymore :heh:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I just find that so totally and disgustingly offensive on so many levels. Mostly because someone who is hollering the N word at you should have the crap beat out of her. I guess you couldn't do it because you'd end up arrested, but dang.

I am glad you are getting a stun gun. I haven't ever had to use mine but I feel better having it. Just zap the woman with it. Tell the police you felt threatened because she is a horrible racist.

On my grumpier days I'd love to walk around with a Taser and shoot it at people who irritate me just to watch them twitch on the ground.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

xellil said:


> I just find that so totally and disgustingly offensive on so many levels. Mostly because someone who is hollering the N word at you should have the crap beat out of her. I guess you couldn't do it because you'd end up arrested, but dang.
> 
> I am glad you are getting a stun gun. I haven't ever had to use mine but I feel better having it. Just zap the woman with it. Tell the police you felt threatened because she is a horrible racist.
> 
> On my grumpier days I'd love to walk around with a Taser and shoot it at people who irritate me just to watch them twitch on the ground.


*I. LOVE. YOU!!!!*  :biggrin1:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Some people really deserve to be punched in the face. She is one of those people, clearly. 
Off leash dogs annoy me.
Irresponsible pet owners piss me off. 
Racists make my blood boil.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

well good for you for doing somthing! i know you feel bad about hurting this dog but you really do have to protect you and your own. the dog will either eventually learn to leave you alone or the owner will get into some serious trouble either way it really needs to stop. andnot only that but if this dog doesnt learn from you itll learn from someone else who may jsut do somthing worse like put a bullet thru its skull or get hit by a car.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

I'll use pepper spray instead of a stun gun. Stuns require training to use them properly. I haven't been trained on how to use the tool so for me it may not be as effective. Missing means you actually have to touch the dog with the teaser part in order for it to work. Pepper spray could get onto my dog too so I would have to use it from a distance. BB guns are nice tool as well but too large and look too real from a distance for me to want to actually carry around with me.

I don't know how many people here have read my "I want a rescue" thread but I think this is part of the reason behind these rules. They look at complaints like mines and assume that people can't handle some of these dogs without yards based of the actions of a few. I really wished AC would come by and pick the dogs up. There are two dogs living their. Only one comes out at a time. 

On a more serious issue related to this event I'm looking into what my legal options are if available to me to handle the comments she made toward me. The fact that she is trying to get harassment charges against me puts the seriousness of this issue into context. Calling the police after calling AC was the right options to take in this situation in case anything comes into question I have evidence to back it up. I also have a number of witness including the UPS guy who has seen this dog by my house. We normal have the same UPS person working our area Monday-Friday. 

On my last note I would like to bring up the topic of racism. Everyone would like to believe that we live in a time where that has passed. It hasn't, people just aren't as open about it as they use to because it is frowned upon. I'm sure there are some people on this forum who probably are. It is alright if you are. It just means you haven't really gotten to know very many people who represent that race. Challenge yourself to get out there and meet more people and I'm sure the racism will take care of itself. I had a friend who lived up the street from a guy who posted a Nazi flag. A number of teens from different ethnically backgrounds gather in front of his house demanding that the owner take down the flag or step into the street. It wasn't well organized because there was many threats at the owner of the house. They all ran when the police showed up but my friend stayed on the porch. The police went to my friends place to accuse him of doing it. The owner who caused all of this trouble walked over and told the police to leave him alone because he wasn't involved. He could have easily have gotten my friend in trouble, but choose not to. After that he took his sign down. Not all racist people are "evil". 

The lady who I've been dealing with is just stupid. My GF told me she didn't feel safe in her community anymore. This neighbor wasn't here when we moved in. We use to live next to a lot of real talkative people who loved to hang out. Now? On one side the guy who lives their now has never said a word to me despite me waving and saying hi to him every time we happen to be outside together. The couple to my right are having problems so they aren't talking to anyone. They have 2 dogs in that house that I never see. I asked about them recently and the guy told me the dogs are too stressed to go outside at their new place. I found that a little strange since they were fine when they first moved in. You know, back before all the passive fighting started between them that has probably affected the dogs. Next to them is the lady who I've been having problems with. Most of everyone else who lives in this community entire community have been pretty nice as I've already spoken to them. 

I've always tried to respect my neighbors. In order to prosper we have to take care of each other. Nothing helps a case like a statement from what a neighbor has witness. A witness statement even beats surveillance cameras which often can't be used in court because the face isn't clearly seen. I find it a sad fact that a lot of people are trying to balance their entire lives from within a small bubble of close friends and family.


----------



## 7766 (Sep 20, 2011)

Off leash dogs are pretty much why mine aren't least trained. 70% of the neighbors I had when I first got them let their dogs roam the neighborhood. I hated walking mine and working with them, you couldn't got 2 feet with out a random dog walking up to you. 

There used to be this 200lb Mastiff that used to love to sun himself on my front porch. Sweetest dog, but it drove my dogs crazy. 

Even after I moved to an apt it was just as bad. It seemed no one would use a leash. It drove me crazy because my dog is very dog agressive and very protective of me. I used to have to hold my dog back and try to keep it from killing the other dog, all while the owner just stands there and says "oh he's very friendly he won't hurt her". 

There should be a test you have to pass to own a dog.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

well, since you're the N word and i'm the pinko commie christ killing jew, i'd say we are in good company.

it'll never stop. depending on where you are, there is always someone that scares people...and people who are afraid show it with ignorant anger and name calling....

i don't know of anyone who has no bias.....i do know people who are not racist.

some day, probably long after i'm gone, we will have mixed all of the races and we'll be a gorgeous combo of each one.

i'm starting to see that now, as i see the mixing of the cultures and races....


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

nlboz said:


> There should be a test you have to pass to own a dog.


I was with you up until that line. I'm sure I wouldn't pass for one reason or another. hwell:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

A comment about the stun gun - when you activate it, it makes a very loud cracking noise. The noise will scare off most dogs, or so they tell me. If that doesn't work, you do have to press the contacts against the dog (or theI person if you are being attacked by a human). I don't understand what training is needed - it's a very simple piece of equipment. 

I have some pepper spray and it seems more complicated to me because you have to get your thumb in the right place and I must be a little slow because I have a hard time doing that when it's in my pocket.

A Taser, yes I can see training might be needed on that.

I debated between a stun gun and spray, and I decided against the spray because I won't always be walking where there is no wind, and if the wind is blowing in my face and the dog is in front of me there is a pretty chance I'm going to get sprayed with my own pepper spray.

I have also seen shows on TV where pepper spray doesn't even slow a dog down. That kind of freaked me out. All I need to do is tick off a dog that's already aggressive. I know with fair certainty a stun gun will knock them flat.

Up until we lived in Indiana, I had always known all my neighbors if we had neighbors. It was kind of a shocker to find that alot of people just aren't interested. We were very lucky in the last neighborhood because we knew several people and we watched each other's houses. And on several occasions, we were able to help them out and vice versa. It was nice.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

The problem with a test to own a dog would be that there are so many different kinds of dog owners. I do agree that I wish there was one but how would we go about making one? 

That family with the lab clearly loves their dog and they feed it well and talk to it and take care of it but it's obese. Should they be allowed to have a dog because they labs are working dogs and that one doesn't get to be active and is therefore obese? 

The man who keeps his working dogs in a kennel out back but takes them out to work and do their job on a regular basis which means they are lean and muscular and always mentally and physically exercised. Should he be allowed to have a dog because, although they have every other need fulfilled, he keeps them outside?

The breeder who doesn't vaccinate her dogs or puppies and doesn't treat them with flea/tick/heartworm medication because she believes vaccines cause more harm than good yet her puppies are as healthy or healthier than vaccinated dogs? Should she be allowed to have dogs?

Those who vaccinate and use chemicals to treat for fleas/ticks/heartworm. Should they be allowed to have dogs since they pump them so full of chemicals?

Those who feed raw meat and let their dogs eat bones that will (by popular opinion) kill them? Should they be able to have dogs?

Those who feed dry processed nuggets out of a bag every day for the dog's entire life. Should they be allowed to have dogs?

Those who chain their dogs outside but actively participate on activities and sports with their dogs. Should they be allowed to have dogs?

Those who keep their dogs inside all day and "never let their dogs be dogs that play outside" be able to have dogs?

We will all have different opinions on these. I have my opinions but I can guarantee that mine will match no one else's exactly. I don't like kibble, tethering, flea/tick/heartworm medication, keeping dogs outside, full vaccinations and some other things but these are not necessarily things that should eliminate a person from dog ownership. I know many people (a lot of them being on this forum) who do some or more than one of these things I don't like but absolutely love their dogs and they take great care of them. I don't feel that those people should not be allowed to own dogs. But others might. Someone who is really against tethering regardless of what kind of care is taken of the dog would think that anyone who tethers is unfit for dog ownership. I know of one group who thinks that kibble (of any kind) is animal abuse. Between you and me I find that they are pretty nutty. 

So how would we go about deciding who should and should not have dogs? Don't get me wrong, I would absolutely love to be able to but with people and situations being so vastly different I don't think there is a way to do it other than shelters and breeders being much more careful about who they adopt/sell dogs to. Maybe one day we will be able to accomplish a test.

Bridget246, I am appalled to hear what you got called but don't let it bother you too much. She sounds like a nasty old lady who is absolutely miserable with her life. Take care of what has to be taken care of legally but don't let her name calling bother you too much.


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

xellil said:


> On my grumpier days I'd love to walk around with a Taser and shoot it at people who irritate me just to watch them twitch on the ground.


I am totally adding this as my signature xD


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xellil said:


> A comment about the stun gun - when you activate it, it makes a very loud cracking noise. The noise will scare off most dogs, or so they tell me. If that doesn't work, you do have to press the contacts against the dog (or theI person if you are being attacked by a human). I don't understand what training is needed - it's a very simple piece of equipment.
> 
> I have some pepper spray and it seems more complicated to me because you have to get your thumb in the right place and I must be a little slow because I have a hard time doing that when it's in my pocket.
> 
> ...


how big is a stun gun? i wonder if we need a license. i'd be interested in that. i have a very long list.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> how big is a stun gun? i wonder if we need a license. i'd be interested in that. i have a very long list.


Mine is about the size and shape of a pack of cigarettes. I think whiteleo also got one. I think some states do require a license. i think Texas is one of them. 

I am a lawbreaker!

-----------------------------------------

oh wait. Maybe that was a proposed law that didn't pass. This site says they are legal in most states:
http://www.beststungun.com/stun-gun-laws.html

Stun Gun Laws / Restrictions (Legal Area)
Stun Guns and TASERs are not considered firearms - they're legal to own in
AL, AK, AZ, AR, CA, CO, CT*, DE, FL, GA, ID, IL**, IN***, IA, KS, KY, LA, ME, MD, MN, MS, MO, MT, NE, NV, NH, NM, NC, ND, OH, OK, OR, PA, SC, SD, TN, TX, UT, VT, VA, WA, WI****, WV, WY and Puerto Rico*****

*CT - Legal for home use, carrying prohibited.
**IL - A FOID card is required.
***IN - TASER subject to requirement of handgun license.
****WI - A CCW permit is required.
*****PR - Special permit/training certificate may be required.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

legal for me.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I think this is the one I got. I'd have to go dig it out of the drawer to make sure.










Rechargeable Stun Gun


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Re, now you know what I want for Christmas. :heh:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Liz said:


> Re, now you know what I want for Christmas. :heh:


i wonder if we can get the co op to offer them in bulk. LOL


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Oh I'll be in on that purchase!!:thumb:

And since I can't ever just have one of something, I'll get a purse one, a work one, a jeep one, a barn one, a house one and traveling one.....and so on and so forth!!!LOL


----------



## 7766 (Sep 20, 2011)

I was being sarcastic when I made the comment about the test. I realize everyone "loves" their dog differently. We had a family surrender their dog to us a while ago because they couldn't get it the medical attention it needed. Both had been out of work for over a year and were actually going with out food to feed the dogs (granted it was Ol' Roy) but still it says a lot about someone who would do that. The dog got sick and they just couldn't afford it. They weren't bad people and loved their dogs and did the best they could for them.

I am a fan of the tazer though.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Oh I'll be in on that purchase!!:thumb:
> 
> And since I can't ever just have one of something, I'll get a purse one, a work one, a jeep one, a barn one, a house one and traveling one.....and so on and so forth!!!LOL


goodie. buy an extra and you'll never notice that you 'left' it at my house.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

magicre said:


> goodie. buy an extra and you'll never notice that you 'left' it at my house.


Oh does that mean you will feed me so have a reason to "forget" it?!?LOL :lol: :tongue1:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Oh does that mean you will feed me so have a reason to "forget" it?!?LOL :lol: :tongue1:


absolutely.

i have some wonderful lamb tongue and lamb heart i am just dying to try out on you.

before you come over, i need to pad my bathroom, tho.

and get an IV kit for fluids. and probably a signed waiver of liability and, oh yea, permission from your honey....


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

nlboz said:


> I was being sarcastic when I made the comment about the test. I realize everyone "loves" their dog differently. We had a family surrender their dog to us a while ago because they couldn't get it the medical attention it needed. Both had been out of work for over a year and were actually going with out food to feed the dogs (granted it was Ol' Roy) but still it says a lot about someone who would do that. The dog got sick and they just couldn't afford it. They weren't bad people and loved their dogs and did the best they could for them.
> 
> I am a fan of the tazer though.


Oh, I know. But you know we have all wished that there was some kind of test at some point. I wish there was on a daily basis. I come across so many dog owners who just shouldn't have dogs as they know nothing about them whether it be care or behaviour. It drives me crazy. And that's when I begin thinking about how wonderful a dog ownership test would be. I was just kind of "thinking out loud" when I wrote that.


----------



## LilasMom (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm sorry you have to deal with this, people who won't control their dogs are very annoying. But I am even more sorry that you have to deal with the racism. The world would be a much better place if people would open their hearts and minds to foreign cultures, people, and ideas. 

And I agree with who ever made the comment about mixed-race babies, so gorgeous! I myself am a proud half mexican/spanish and half english/irish, unfortunately the Mexican side didn't come out in my looks. When I visit mexico everyone thinks I am a gringa 

Hopefully one day the majority of the people will be accepting of all cultures and also control their pets!


----------

